
Eon: Xray's real-time version control system - exrook
https://github.com/atom/xray/tree/eon/eon
======
exrook
Some more context here:
[https://github.com/atom/xray/blob/master/docs/updates/2018_0...](https://github.com/atom/xray/blob/master/docs/updates/2018_07_10.md)

